# DR or DP?...can anyone relate to these symptoms



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

a) Constant feeling of detachment, cut off from own experience, detached from surroundings, surroundings feel unfamiliar foreign or strange, feeling as if I am not there in the moment and don't know where I am (but I do). Feeling as if I am not in control of my actions although I am.
(These sensations appeared slowly over a period of few weeks and are now present 24/7)

b] Feelings of disconnectedness/unfamiliarity, feeling distant and life feels like a dream (as if the mind is not in the present), often feel as my body is just doing things but my mind is disconnected, far away...sort of on autopilot (robotic) feeling. Feeling detached from things around me as if they are happening to someone else. (present 24/7)
(These feel a lot worse on waking or if I try to take a nap in the afternoon)

c) Dazed/jet-lag like (foggy) feeling, can only describe this feeling similar to the sensation when staring at something for a long time without blinking (always present). Mental effort makes this sensation feel worse

d) Visual disturbance (perception) as if my I'm viewing the world through water, sort of fragmented vision...difficult to describe

e) Seeing flashing lights in dark places and when eyes closed (worse when physically tired)

f) Tearful (nearly everyday), feelings of dread, hopelessness

g) Feel mentally drained, feeling of tight band/pressure around head and neck tension

h) Feeling restless/agitated and feelings of trembling in body (internally). Also feeling as if limbs are not connected to body, sometimes body/head feel heavy.

i) Feeling dizzy/light headed/unsteady

j) Sometimes sensitivity to light and sounds

k) Often wake up between 3-5am and cannot go back to sleep, on waking often feel anxious, and feelings of dread as well as the detached feelings described above.

l) High pitched Tinnitus in head/ears

m) Often feel cold, chilliness

The symptoms i find most difficult to cope with are a) and b] listed above ...would appreciate any feedback/advice

Thanks


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you have both


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks LuluCalavera

can you relate to any of the sypmtoms?


----------



## Petrucci6565 (Nov 30, 2012)

I can certainly relate to a lot of those symptoms.. For me I feel most disconnected in the morning. It feels as though I don't exist at all. I think that speaks to how important it is to move your body around, though. You'll naturally feel more connected when you do that an pay attention to it.

For the last five and a half or so years I'v felt the disconnection and strangeness that your describing. Feels like I haven't been experiencing my life as I'v been living it.

One thing that I differ from is the emotional part. I'm the opposite, iv rarely felt emotion since getting this way.

One way to combat this is to take deep breaths and pay attention to them the best you can, or just try to pay attention to your breathing as it is (or anything for that matter since you will then be focusing on what's real).

This is an incredibly difficult disorder to have, I can relate.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Some of those symptoms are "core" DPD.

Some of them are "optional" DPD - being tearful, etc. is a reaction to the core symptoms, and could easily go away.

Some of those are somatization symptoms and could easily improve or disappear.


----------



## Jewells (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been feeling like this excatly for over a year now 24/7..I feel you 100%


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Haumea said:


> Some of those symptoms are "core" DPD.
> 
> Some of them are "optional" DPD - being tearful, etc. is a reaction to the core symptoms, and could easily go away.
> 
> Some of those are somatization symptoms and could easily improve or disappear.


Thanks Haumea

Would you say a) and b] from the list are "core" DPD and the rest are somatization symptoms (including visual stuff)?


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Jewells said:


> I have been feeling like this excatly for over a year now 24/7..I feel you 100%


Thanks Jewells, what triggered your DP/DR?


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Petrucci6565 said:


> I can certainly relate to a lot of those symptoms.. For me I feel most disconnected in the morning. It feels as though I don't exist at all. I think that speaks to how important it is to move your body around, though. You'll naturally feel more connected when you do that an pay attention to it.
> 
> For the last five and a half or so years I'v felt the disconnection and strangeness that your describing. Feels like I haven't been experiencing my life as I'v been living it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Petrucci


----------



## Samaral (Mar 26, 2012)

I 100% relate to every symptom here.... I know how painful it is, it has been many years for me. Some times better, sometimes much much worse. But yes, everything you wrote sounds JUST like me.

Sarah

(www.facebook.com/samaral18 ---->follow me!)


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Samaral said:


> I 100% relate to every symptom here.... I know how painful it is, it has been many years for me. Some times better, sometimes much much worse. But yes, everything you wrote sounds JUST like me.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> (www.facebook.com/samaral18 ---->follow me!)


Thanks Sarah,

how did your DP/DR start?


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

@ Paraspeed yes your symptoms are DP and DR, it is not an uncommon mental condition and you can get better as I and many others have.

Good luck

JJ


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup I have all that accept a few...The dizzyness/spacey feeling in my head is mostly gone f.e.

I still feel very dreamy (I can stare at things for ages), not in the moment and far away.

Ru also staring a lot? How is your memory?

My psychiatrist said it has to do with adrenaline... he said I don't have any in my body... he doesn't think it's DR though although my psychologist said to look it into that direction.

Due to less adrenaline U can feel dreamy, distant and have another perception towards the world like you're looking through someone elses eyes he said but yet u still know this is all real...


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

JJ70 said:


> @ Paraspeed yes your symptoms are DP and DR, it is not an uncommon mental condition and you can get better as I and many others have.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> JJ


JJ

Thank you so much for all your help. You have given me hope to carry on. I am very grateful.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Aspire said:


> Yup I have all that accept a few...The dizzyness/spacey feeling in my head is mostly gone f.e.
> 
> I still feel very dreamy (I can stare at things for ages), not in the moment and far away.
> 
> ...


Yes, i sit in my room, wondering what the f*** is happening to me, feeling sorry for myself. My memory is not too bad. The sensations i hate most are feeling distant/detached from surroundings, feeling as if i am not there, dreamy/spacey, not being able to feel what i "know" i should feel when looking at my surroundings etc...

Is the lack of adrenaline same as adrenaline fatigue...and can this be tested for?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Grublet said:


> I'd say you have both. I have most of the same symptoms. I n the beginning it's always the scariest. I don't have DR but I do have DP. You did a good job at explaining by the way. you can message me and I'll try and give you any advice I use to cope. You'll get out of this but it takes time and you need to educate yourself. Keep trucking!


Thanks Grublet

I am going to PM you for your advice if thats ok.

Much appreciated


----------

